# Majestic Thulman Wood Burning Fireplace with Insert



## Christine Mitchell (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi,
We need some help.  This house was built in 1961 with the fireplace probably being added around 1979 and the insert in 1985 according to the receipts we found.  I have some of the literature but not for the "insert" - the receipt just says "Majestic parts and all misc. charges".  The Model #'s we think we have are GEK-II and probably an ESF-II fireplace, the grate is a BG22 basket grate and the fans are FK-II fan kit.  We just don't know what the "radiator looking" type insert is.  I'm attaching pics.  We developed holes in the "radiator" and we assumed that was the reason for the little bit of smoke starting to come out in the room last winter.  We took it to a metal shop who attempted to mend it.  We are now going to put it back together.  The gasket was probably asbestos and very thin.  See pics.  We cannot find the proper type of gasket to install behind the insert.  Any knowledge or help of this type of insert or where to find the gasket (or what type of gasket) would be greatly appreciated.  Any ideas of whether or not the holes in the insert were actually the cause for the smoke in the room would also be appreciated.  Thanks in advance.
Christine from WV


----------



## webbie (Oct 20, 2013)

Hmmm, I think the fireplace in this case IS the insert?

Thulman Eastern invented the prefab fireplace in the 60's and Majestic was their brand name until it was purchased by CFM corp (at the time, the company that owned Vermont Castings).

To my knowledge they did not make fireplace inserts way back then...but rather entire prefab metal fireplaces. I assume this was was meant to heat a little bit more than the basic ones.

If it has a metal round chimney, then my guess is probably on the money....

Fiberglass or fiberflax type gaskets would probably work fine - you can find various such materials at McMaster-Carr web site if you dig around....

BUT, I should probably give you some relatively bad news! Prefab fireplaces of that era were designed for an approx 25-30 year life span - and assuming it's 1979 vintage, that would mean it was pretty much spent by 2010. Not to say it's impossible for them to be fixed or go longer, just that if it were mine I'd be looking hard into replacing the entire unit and chimney.


----------



## Christine Mitchell (Oct 21, 2013)

THanks for the reply.  We are having a hard time finding the proper gasket.  All we see if Door gasket.  What temperatures do we need to be sure it will withstand with just burnign wood?


----------



## webbie (Oct 21, 2013)

Something in the 1000 degree range should be fine....

Depending on the exact size, here are some which may do....

http://www.mcmaster.com/#thermal-insulation/=p18q31
(see the paper  - 1/8 inch thick)

Or maybe one of these:
http://www.mcmaster.com/#thermal-insulation/=p18qr9


----------



## Christine Mitchell (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks again...but both of those links take me to a page with 1201 products showing.  I'm not sure why but I can't seem to find what you're referring to.  It's just a general page titled "Selecting Thermal Insulation" with 1201 products showing.  Can you tell me the product ID of the two you mentioned?


----------



## webbie (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh, sorry, here are two screen shots with product numbers, etc.


----------



## Christine Mitchell (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you so much for taking the time to list those! For a wood burning fireplace, you did say that 1000 degrees F max temp would be sufficient for the rating, correct?


----------



## webbie (Oct 23, 2013)

Christine Mitchell said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to list those! For a wood burning fireplace, you did say that 1000 degrees F max temp would be sufficient for the rating, correct?



Yes, it would be glowing red before that temperature.


----------

